# Played around with my camear a bit



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

and I ended up with a new background on my computer










coupple of more newer shots



















Mod list (updated new items bolded)

Engine 
-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) 
-Hondata heatshield Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-NGK Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
*-Deadened Knock Sensor * Was already done just didnt know it
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system 
-ES Motor Mount Inserts 
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap 
-custom fuse box covers 
-chromed battery tie down 
-chromed radiator supports 

Exterior 
-Full Cobalt Blue color change (car was originally black) 
-19" Racing Hart GT-5 (OR 16" Bronze Rota Circuit 8s) 
-Composite Creations vented carbon fiber hood 
-Composite Creation World Challenge carbon fiber lip kit 
-VIS carbon fiber trunk lid 
-custom STI style carbon fiber spoiler 
-custom carbon fiber fuel door 
-Syndicate Kustomz carbon fiber eyebrows 
-Webasto oversized sunroof 
-Shaved Door Gaurds 
-Shaved and Relocated Antenna 

Suspension 
-custom front strut tower bar 
-Toyo Proxes 215/35/19 (OR BF Goodwrench G-Force Sports) 
-Tein Basic full coilovers (adjustalbe) 
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-painted calipers 
*-Nismo Lower Tie Bar *

Interior 
-Sparco Torino racing seats 
-Sparco clubman 3-point harnesses 
-Sparco Grip Pedals 
-Custom re-upholster back seats in Sparco Red 
-Custom re-upholster door inserts in Sparco Red 
-Custom re-upholster Sparco Arm Rest 
-Custom Sparco Shift boot 
-Custom painted trim 
-TWM weighted billet shift knob 
-2 Nismo switch cigarette lighters 
-Nismo Floor mats 
-Custom fiberglass gauge pod 
-Faze Gauge gauges set in carbon fiber 
-Indaglow reverse EL gauges 
*-Custom Enterprise Carbon Fiber E-brake handle *

Audio 
-Alpine 7894 CD/MP3 Player 
-JBL P650C 6.5 components 
-JBL P652 6.5 coax 
-JBL P1220 -12" subwoofer 
-JBL P80.4 -4 channel amp 
-JBL P180.2 -2 channel amp 
-Monster Cable wiring 
-Monster Cable distribution block 
-Custom fiberglass/ lexan subwoofer enclosure 
-Custom fiberglass rear deck lid 
-Sound deadner on door skins 

Lighting 
-Sylviana Silverstar Headlights 
-Sylviana Silverstar Front Turn signals 
-Sylviana Rear Blinkers 
-Sylviana Rear Breaklights 
-PIAA Ion Crystal Foglights 
-Blue Neon tubes in Trunk 


UPCOMING PLANS 

-Koyo Radiator and Flex-a-lite fans with Stainless Steel Hoses 

(Radiator and fans are here, hoses on back order) 

Nismo Rear Sway Bar (arrived)

Crown Stainless Steel Brakelines and Clutchline (arrived) 

Tinted/smoked Tail lights (very soon)


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

jesus dood thats one helluva laundry list of mods
:cheers: 
i love sparcos


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice, how about a trunk shot at night, looks like yo have a nice custom setup there.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Nice, how about a trunk shot at night, looks like yo have a nice custom setup there.


I almost said go to my CD site and get it yourself but I'm gonna be nice


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

thats a hot interior , post some pix of the whole car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

XTCshri2222 said:


> thats a hot interior , post some pix of the whole car


I have before, these were just a few new ones. This thread is 56k friendly as of now, so I'll just post a teaser and a link. 










www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

really hot, like the C/F lip an sides, should go with some black or gunmetal rimes think even bronz would look good on it..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

XTCshri2222 said:


> bronz would look good on it..


hmm, did someone not visit the link? Bottom of the 1st page d00d


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> hmm, did someone not visit the link? Bottom of the 1st page d00d


haha i missed the link, came on while i was gettin ready for work b4, looks hot


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

XTCshri2222 said:


> haha i missed the link, came on while i was gettin ready for work b4, looks hot


no problem, just trying to be a little friendly this time for the 56k users.


----------



## 1990pintara (Dec 16, 2005)

*DUDE!!!!!!*

nice car man but i agree with the other guy bronze or gun metal rims or something very nice though i like it :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1990pintara said:


> nice car man but i agree with the other guy bronze or gun metal rims or something very nice though i like it :cheers:












seriously guys, go to his domain, hes got some bronze rims. Geez you silly noobs are lazy


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> seriously guys, go to his domain, hes got some bronze rims. Geez you silly noobs are lazy


I like my 19" harts better as far as looks go. However as far as performance, it is night and day. I'm not sure of the exact weight of the harts, however the rotas are 16lbs each.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I like my 19" harts better as far as looks go. However as far as performance, it is night and day. I'm not sure of the exact weight of the harts, however the rotas are 16lbs each.


I would have prolly like 17's on there, but for performance you are right. But i love the rims as it accents the CF a lot. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 1990pintara (Dec 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I like my 19" harts better as far as looks go. However as far as performance, it is night and day. I'm not sure of the exact weight of the harts, however the rotas are 16lbs each.



i agree with you xbrandonx i like the 19's better :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

D&$#!!!! The car is looking VERY sweet!! Keep it up!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> I would have prolly like 17's on there, but for performance you are right. But i love the rims as it accents the CF a lot. Keep up the good work :thumbup:



I got them used and they were cheap. I've already gotten a coupple offers for $100 more then I paid for them. SO if anything I will not be losing money in these.

I think after witner I will sell them and ride on the harts and save up and get some slipstreams.


----------

